# Asus p5q premium 8gb ram freezing gskill 8500 model



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi to everyone i got a spliting headache with the asus p5q premium as it starting to annoy me with a bad habit which it does random lock ups and freezing anywhere from 2 minutes to 10 minutes. As the four dimms are populated with 4x 2gb g-skills f2-8500 models as i applied the 5-5-5-15 with 2.1v as it running at 1100mhz 5/6 divider as my settings for timings are first sub 5-5-5-15-3-70-6-3 second sub 7-3-5-4-5-4-7 third sub 14-5-1-6-6 as the timings states that in auto as well it dont change when the fsb goes up. Can anyone point out which one or some of the timings to loosing up or tighting up when im overclocking the e5450 to 4.146ghz @ 1.336v. Any help will be great


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2018)

By reading, I can assume you are using 4x2GB sticks. My first thought is to leave the ram as set by the motherboard, and add some Northbridge volts to help with the additional strain of using all four DIMM slots on the motherbord. If adding say 0.10V to the northbridge doesnt help, you could try rasing the DIMM voltage by 0.10V and see if that may help solve it. To test things properly, reset the CPU to default and then set up the memory. That way you are not fighting possible CPU instability while trying to solve the RAM issue. Once you have the ram running as it is supposed to, the effect on the CPU OC capability will be minimal.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2018)

As if i set the ram to 1:1 ratio at 931mhz i still get random lock up with the same above sub timings as same goes for default cpu speed of 3ghz at 1.126v i have the northbridge voltage at 1.54v in bios as well tested by dmm it reads 1.55v depends on load. As the graphic card is in x16 2.0 slot. Where does this lead me to? As im asking for people who have ran with asus p5q deluxe, pro, turbo and premium board to help me to troubleshoot the issue. I have already exhausted alot of the time and research on this board. As i just want to run emulated games and some racing games not breaking my forehead off the keyboard everytime the motherboard locks up like a 5 years old choking on suger puff cereal

Anyone want to help?


----------



## infrared (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey Edwired, got your PM so found this and scratched my head for a bit! I can't remember much about the later sub-timings, should be fine if it auto's to those timings. but from memory the 5-5-5-15-3-70-6-3 look okay. And voltages sound okay. What have you been doing to test the stability of cpu/ram? I'd suggest running Memtest64/Memtest86+/HCI Memtest for a bit, then maybe prime95 on small - medium fft. Hopefully this will point to an issue, if it's a data corruption issue it'll probably pass those tests just fine.

I'm still thinking this is a software problem, or data corruption. I remember screwing up a few raid arrays because the southbridge was spitting out errors at high fsb, which caused irritating frequent crashes that continued when everything was set back to stock clocks. When was the last time you did a fresh install?

Could be worth checking the health of the hard drives/ssd as well, you need something that can scan for bad sectors and read SMART data. Seagate has their SeaTools software that'll do the 1TB drive, that might also let you check the other drives. This won't check the integrity of the stuff on there, but it'll give you an idea of the health of the drive.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey well simon yea it a pain to deal with as i have already tested all the hard drives they are all 100% fine according to hd sentitial as i have tested the rams in memtest86 as no issues there. I think theres something funky going on the pcie x16 and x8 lanes as they rated at 2.0 but the problem dont appear in x4 1.1 lane which i cant understand. Is the e5450 compatible with pcie x16 and x8 lane or is it something to do with the second and third sub timings as i listed above they hardly change when the fsb goes up and different ratio divider on the ram


----------



## infrared (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice one on the testing. That's interesting with the PCIE configuration.. You've got the PCIE frequency still at 100mhz? and PCIE spread spectrum - disabled?

There's always the possibility of it being a hardware problem, like the Northbridge on that board degrading, or even a problem with the GPU. Have you got a different graphics card you could try?


----------



## vega22 (Jan 30, 2018)

how is the chipset cooling?

as infrared said the nb does much of the work on that platform.

i had a 40mm fan on my p45 and later changed it to a noctua nc u6 heatsink which helpped me get higher fsb/ram speeds.

iirc 1.55 is high for stock cooling at around 450 fsb?


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2018)

The pcie freg is 100mhz and the pcie spectrum is disabled and still locking up before as i have galaxy gtx 660 same problems as before but it dont lock up with the gtx 660 in pcie x4 1.1 lane most annoying issue is that pcie x4 lane makes the games stutter as well poor frametime. That why i need help on ram timings. The northbridge is cooled by 90mm antec blue led fan stuffed between the blue pcie x16 lane and held in by the cpu fan works great motherboard hit high 33 degrees depends on load


----------



## vega22 (Jan 30, 2018)

i found lsd's thread on tt helped me get the best i could from my p45 setup but that was for gigabyte boards and i think asus uses a slightly different naming convention. but i think these links might help you some?

https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigaby...plained-suggested-timings-memset-vs-bios.html
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/understanding-ram-timings/
http://www.tweakers.fr/timings.html

other than that i think oc.net had a good thread on those mobo which you might be able to find some good info in?

bit of a long shot, but have you tried cleaning the contacts and the slots?


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2018)

Yea i have a look at that i have already cleaned the motherboard and graphic cards with wd40 specialist dry contact spray and all the chips with heatsinks have have arctic mx-4 thermal paste so the temperatures are not the problem


----------



## Malik Sajid (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, I have a p5q-e which is similar to your premium. I noticed when I installed 4 dimms that my windows boot logo freezes for a split second and my mouse pointer freezes also, I figured it out and all what I needed was increasing vNB to 1.26v and setting NB GTL to 0.635x (maybe you need to find your ratio)
Also try to set your AI clock twister to moderate or light or even lighter


----------



## Edwired (Jan 31, 2018)

Yea that what im trying to find in the last while due to overclocking the cpu. If i had the vnb to 1.40v the install of games starts to error out like random but only when the graphic card is in the blue slot which is pcie x16 2.0 but the problem dont appear in the x4 1.1 lane which is abit f#$k up to be honest which leads me to fine tune the ram timing which i believe they are found in the support manual


----------



## infrared (Jan 31, 2018)

hmmm. tbh I think you're putting your focus on the wrong thing, I don't think this issue is related to ram at all. I'm really curious if the problem would still happen with a different gpu because it sounds to me like it could be a dying motherboard or graphics card. Have you still got the GTX750Ti you could try @ x16 2.0? Or a friend you could borrow a card from? At best it fixes the problem and we know what it is, at worst we know it's a problem somewhere on the mobo/cpu/ram side. But I've never run into this type of instability in all my overclocking shinanigans, if the ram timings were bad it wouldn't cause this type of issue, and you'd be getting errors when stress testing the memory.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 31, 2018)

I have two graphic cards asus gtx 750 ti 2gb and galaxy gtx 660 2gb both are working as intended both have fresh arctic mx-4 paste as temp on gtx 660 hits about 60c as the gtx 750 never hit above 50c. If the motherboard was dying there be signs of caps busted or leaking but theres nothing burnt on the board. Strange thing is why is pcie x4 1.1 working normal during games and stress testing when the pcie x8 and x16 is causing lockup during games and stress testing


----------



## infrared (Jan 31, 2018)

Okay, that's what I was getting at - is the issue still present with a different gpu - yes. CPU specific stress tests pass, RAM specific stress tests pass, all your settings are okay, so logically it does point towards the motherboard having a physical fault. It's very possible to degrade the northbridge with high voltage over time. I've had a couple of lga775 boards die from overclocking with no visible signs, so I wouldn't assume it's good from a visual inspection - Those are solid polymer caps anyway so they'd never bulge/leak, but bad caps shouldn't be an issue on this board.

Just to recap because I think we started trying to figure this out in a different thread and I'm losing track of what's been done..
-you've tested the OS drive and confirmed it's good?
-tried re-installing the OS or tested while running off a different drive with fresh OS & drivers?
Those two should rule out data corruption.
-tested cpu with Prime95
-tested ram extensively lol
-tried different gpu
A bad psu wouldn't cause this funky pcie issue.

I'm out of ideas, without being able to test a different board you're gonna be grasping at straws with random settings that shouldn't need to be touched and most likely won't help.

I wouldn't normally make an offer like this, I can send you my P5Q Deluxe to test with. I'd prefer it back afterwards but if it works you could buy it off me.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 31, 2018)

I pretty much did all i can with the board. I have reinstalled the windows 10 three times in a space of 4 months ages ago. As the power supply is good as tested with a psu tester and dmm. As im from ireland dunno if that matters on shipping


----------



## infrared (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll figure out what postage would cost tomorrow and shoot you a PM


----------



## infrared (Feb 2, 2018)

Ahhhhh, bad news I'm afraid. I tested the board today and it's dead, I spent a few hours messing around with it and can't get any signs of life from it. I even took off all the heatsinks and went around the VRM sections with Iso and a brush because the thermal pads had gone a bit nasty, but still no boot. It worked a couple of months ago so I assumed it'd be good still, sorry about that.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 2, 2018)

Ah jeez nothing worse that asus p5q deluxe decided to committed death as it feels unloved ah it grand i have to endure the pain for gaming on pcie x4 lane. I may have to fiddle with the vsync on each games to settle the screen tearing as in firefox i get tearing if the vsync is on or adaptive. But dont get tearing if vsync is half refresh rate


----------



## Edwired (Mar 8, 2018)

hi everyone i having a major issue with the asus p5q premium which keeps freezing as the bios is not adjusting to the ram timing correctly. i had to input the timing to 5-6-6-18 manually to post this image to find help as im not 100% sure how to set timing to get the system to stop hanging when i am gaming or stressing the gpu. As the power supply is Antec HCG850m is checked out fine.
According to the bios stated timing
TCL - 5 = manual
TRCD -6 = manual
TRP - 6 = manual
TRAS - 18 = manual
TRRD - 3 = auto
TRFC - 55 = manual
TWR - 6 = auto
TRTP - 3 = auto
TRTW - 7 = auto
TWTR_S - 3 = auto
TWTR_D - 5 = auto
TRTR_S - 4 = auto
TRTR_D - 5 = auto
TWTW_S - 4 = auto
TWTW_D - 7 = auto
TWTPD - 14 = auto
TRTPD - 5 =auto
TPTPD - 1 =auto
TAPTAD - 7 = auto
TAPTRD - 7 = auto
Ai Transaction Booster - 10 = auto
Ram voltage is 2.18v in bios = digital multimeter reads 2.10v on the motherboard.

as the auto settings causing lock up when the valley bench software is running then it freeze up with the sound running then have to hit reset to get back into the windows 10 as all drivers are up to date and all the hard drives are tested and 100% healthy.

any help would be great



here the image with ram timing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Please get cpu-z and post the screenshot of the ram/dimm pages. I want to know exactly what ram you have. Nvmd, i see your kit, let me look it up.

Ok reset your bios back to factory defaults for 1, save optimized defaults, get screens of the rams operational rate at stock, like you posted above. It is Possible your memory controller on the mobo might be straining with 4 Dimms at higher clock rates, the only way to counter that is to loosen timings and apply slightly higher vdimm, your vcore might need a bump too. Your cpu temps and NB temps might be too high, blow all dust out of system.



eidairaman1 said:


> Please get cpu-z and post the screenshot of the ram/dimm pages. I want to know exactly what ram you have. Nvmd, i see your kit, let me look it up.
> 
> Ok reset your bios back to factory defaults for 1, save optimized defaults, get screens of the rams operational rate at stock, like you posted above. It is Possible your memory controller on the mobo might be straining with 4 Dimms at higher clock rates, the only way to counter that is to loosen timings and apply slightly higher vdimm, your vcore might need a bump too. Your cpu temps and NB temps might be too high, blow all dust out of system.



Since its a 771 Xeon in a 775 board it's possible since its a non standard config your system may be crippled from a extreme OC like you hoped for.

By the way are you sure the CPU is a elbbm and not a SLBBM?
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon E5450 - EU80574KJ080N - AT80574KJ080N (BX80574E5450A).html

Specific Ram Kit
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f2-8500cl5d-2gbpk

Here is your motherboard manual list, it typically will tell you what each ram timing represents in your bios correlating to the timings on the gskill site.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_Premium/HelpDesk_Manual/

Motherboard CPU support list
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_Premium/HelpDesk_CPU/

Motherboard Bios
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_Premium/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Cpu FSB is 1333 clock effective, real clock is 333 due to quad pumping. Cpu is 3000 MHz, to make true 3GHz FSB would be either 333.33x9 or 333.40 x9. Ram true clock is 533. Are you using a 460x9 or 461x9 FSB? I recalled multipliers could only go down and not up.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 9, 2018)

I will upload the screenshot of cpuid with the ram/dimm information soon. If i have the ram timing in auto it stated 5-5-5-15-52-t2 in cpuid. As i have 4x 2gb g-skill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk fully populated in the dimm slot fully seated and the gold contacts are cleaned also free of dust as well. I did read up about the rams i have as alot people have no problem running 1066mhz on various motherboards. The northbridge voltage is 1.26v (auto) in bios as i checked with the digital multimeter it reads between 1.27v/1.28v on the motherboard read point as it depend on load when stressing the gpu with valley benchtest software. As it lock up the whole computer when the gpu is in the pcie x16 blue lane but it dont lock up if the gpu is in the pcie x4 black lane with lagging and stuttering causing a bottleneck according to afterburner real time logging as it shows the gpu bus usage or fb usage 50% to 60% when i use the gpuid render test causing the whole computer become choppy and unstable until i end the gpuid render test. As im at a loss and confused where to pin down the issue but still i think the ram timing is the cause as the cpu is clocked 3.61ghz 8 multi with the fsb @ 450 vcore 1.296v, gtl 0/2 1/3 @ auto, pll @ 1.56v, fsb term @ 1.26v, ram 1080mhz @ 2.10 (dmm tested), southbridge @ 1.30v, sata voltage @ 1.50v, northbridge @ auto (dmm tested) = 1.27v/1.28v, northbridge gtl @ auto. This what i have found in the last half an hour.

The bios is at the latest modded with microcode for the xeon e5450 eo revision as it slbbm model


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Edwired said:


> I will upload the screenshot of cpuid with the ram/dimm information soon. If i have the ram timing in auto it stated 5-5-5-15-52-t2 in cpuid. As i have 4x 2gb g-skill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk fully populated in the dimm slot fully seated and the gold contacts are cleaned also free of dust as well. I did read up about the rams i have as alot people have no problem running 1066mhz on various motherboards. The northbridge voltage is 1.26v (auto) in bios as i checked with the digital multimeter it reads between 1.27v/1.28v on the motherboard read point as it depend on load when stressing the gpu with valley benchtest software. As it lock up the whole computer when the gpu is in the pcie x16 blue lane but it dont lock up if the gpu is in the pcie x4 black lane with lagging and stuttering causing a bottleneck according to afterburner real time logging as it shows the gpu bus usage or fb usage 50% to 60% when i use the gpuid render test causing the whole computer become choppy and unstable until i end the gpuid render test. As im at a loss and confused where to pin down the issue but still i think the ram timing is the cause as the cpu is clocked 3.61ghz 8 multi with the fsb @ 450 vcore 1.296v, gtl 0/2 1/3 @ auto, pll @ 1.56v, fsb term @ 1.26v, ram 1080mhz @ 2.10 (dmm tested), southbridge @ 1.30v, sata voltage @ 1.50v, northbridge @ auto (dmm tested) = 1.27v/1.28v, northbridge gtl @ auto. This what i have found in the last half an hour.
> 
> The bios is at the latest modded with microcode for the xeon e5450 eo revision as it slbbm model



Hmm, find out if there is a PCI E bus lockout/ Divider In your board manual so when you start clocking the CPU FSB it doesn't increase the PCI Express clock rate too. See if your board has a Ram Divider too.

Set your Northbridge/FSB from auto to manual, your vcore from auto to manual and your ram from auto to manual. Your fsb to 1.28, your ram to 2.1. Vcore set it to that as you said.

See my previous message too for a question.

Your system specs claim you have mushkin ram, is that true still?


----------



## Edwired (Mar 9, 2018)

i did have mushkin 8500 996599es ram before they were troublesome to get stable. The bios shows the pci freq is set to 100 any higher than 105 result no boot. And the hwinfo states memory clock ratio 1.20x. Cpuid states fsb:dram = 5/6. I have ordered another e5450 to see if the problem still freeze during the valley benchtest software. As i have already changed the gpu from gtx 660 to gtx 750 ti and changed the mushkin ram to g-skill. all still freeze. but that leave the issue to the motherboard which the hwinfo shows the 12v = 12.040v, 5v = 4.968v, 3.3v = 3.312v, another 3.3v = 3.264v, vin6 = 2.484v, 3vsb = 3.392v, vbatt = 1.024v.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Read pages 3-16-3-26 of your motherboard manual if in english, something says something about CPU FSB strap, loadline calibration etc. Perhaps @cadaveca or @crazyeyesreaper might be able to assist further on this configuration.

Now that I recall, you may need to force your rams real/effective clock rate down and loosen timings just to OC it because if the ram is set to 533 (1066) off the back when you increase the fsb speed it infact increases the ram clocks too, thus instability may occur


----------



## Edwired (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh i can understand totally as far as i know the fsb:dram = 5:6 which should relax the ram abit than a tight 1:1 ratio which require tight timing and low speed. What i trying to find out is that should i bump up the northbridge to make the computer abit more stable. But i did see the g-skill page about the voltage between 2.00/2.10v to run at 1066mhz tested on 5-5-5-15 timing


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 9, 2018)

You must up NB Voltage to make DDR2 1066MHz 8GB stable on LGA775.
I'm guessing ~1,35V in your case should be enough.

Thinking about FSB: DRAM ratios is pointless on ASUS boards, since they have 100% control of NB Straps (Strap option in BIOS) and memory Performance Level (AI Transaction Booster).
You can make work any FSB/DRAM ratio with those options (and high enough NB Voltage).
High FSB (500MHz+) is bigger problem for Quad Core CPUs than FSB/DRAM ratio.

Oh, and "1:1 ratio" you keep mentioning, in Your case means 533MHz on FSB [effective 2133MHz] and 533MHz [1066MHz effective] on memory.
Minimum *real* DRAM speed (real = 1/2 effective), must be equall to *real* FSB frequency.

PS. For system *stability*, higher Performance Level is better.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2018)

The northbridge goes in 0.02v steps. And the fsb straps it on 333 should i leave that in manual or auto. As the performance booster should that be higher than 10 for more stability than performance?


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2018)

So set 1,36V on NB Voltage, with P5Q Deluxe heatsink it really shouldn't matter.
FSB Strap of 333MHz is fine, however if you want more DRAM frequency options, use Auto setting.
Higher Transaction booter = More stability and less performance.
Low transaction booster = Less stability and more performance.
*Transaction booster setting = forced Performance level*.
There is however a point when going too high on it will destroy performance and still not make things stable (examples : Bad timing settings/too low NB voltage/too high DRAM[FSB] frequency/too low FSB voltage/bad GTL setting/all before mentioned options or their combinations).

PS. Let the board/BIOS handle 2-nd and 3-rd level timings (aside from Command Rate - set it to 2N and don't change).
Focus instead on AI Transaction booster, NB Strap and Voltages.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah that could be the reason why im getting the freezing due to the transaction booster set too low may bump it up to about 15 to gain more stability. As the heatsink on the northbridge is modded as i cut the pipes off it and stripped off the asus logo plate to get more air through the fins by a 40mm fan and the bios fan profile to standard as i have no control over the 40mm fan if set to disabled it sounds like a jet with the fan viberating through out the pc case, may to find double sided tape with foam to reduce viberating. Yea i try that setting tonight. And i report back sometime tomorrow with result


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2018)

Edwired said:


> As the heatsink on the northbridge is modded as i cut the pipes off it and stripped off the asus logo plate to get more air through the fins by a 40mm fan and the bios fan profile to standard as i have no control over the 40mm fan if set to disabled it sounds like a jet with the fan viberating through out the pc case, may to find double sided tape with foam to reduce viberating.


...seriously ?
You know there is that optional ASUS fan that fits on VRM heatsink and can be controlled via BIOS... right ?





Example : LINK
Why hack the board when heatpipes and optional fan can take care of excesive heat for you ?


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2018)

As i have no room to fit the asus fan as i have 140mm fan noctua c12p se14 heatsink. As here the link showing that it covering the vrm heatsink as it blowing air down 
https://www.google.ie/search?tbm=is...00Q2-cCegQIABAB&safe=off&imgrc=wzC-TZINTR-jbM


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2018)

You don't need additional fans on VRM, when CPU cooling is blowing air straight down on PCB (ie. like BOX cooler). 
Basicly : Adding more fans to VRM with the type of cooler you have won't make any difference.
If you want VRM/Chipset to be cooler, add case fan that will pump cool air from outside to inside (preferably on CPU fan or near it).


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2018)

As i have 200mm fan in front of the nzxt phantom 530 case blowing air in with 140mm on the back exhausting as well 2x 120mm on top exhausting. And modded xbox 360 fan blowing air on 4 dimms and 40mm fan on northbridge as the northbridge does get abit too hot for my liking

Did abit more testing with the northbridge at 1.36v and the transaction booster at 15 and the ram at 2.20v (dmm reading between 2.14v to 2.17v depends on ram load) got further in the valley benchtest software started to error out about 8 mins in with error 1000 in the event viewer which point out the 1st sub timing needs tweaking as it 5-6-6-18-4-8-4 at the moment


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2018)

5-6-6-18-*4-8-4* Names for last three timings ?
Try using "Auto" setting on them.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2018)

My bad it 5-6-6-18-4-55-8-4 set manual. On auto stated 5-5-5-15-3-55-6-3.
My question im trying to run at 4.0ghz 444 fsb with the ram speed at 1067mhz. Which way do i tweak the ram timing like more or less as im about 80% getting the idea of voltages and fsb and the other settings. The other 20% is where my head is lost about the ram timing related kidmijig


----------



## basco (Mar 10, 2018)

just for info:
quick ram timings changing in windows with cpu tweaker 2.0 or memset v4.1:
http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.zip

1 of the more important timings is perfomance level- try raising it after test fails.


on my p5q-e the northbridge would be cooking with 1,54volt on air!

and here is someone with nearly the same prob-maybe ya find something in there:
https://forums.tweaktown.com/asus/62917-asus-p5q-xeon-x5450-overclocking-2.html

another one:
is this a kit of 4x2gb sticks or a 2x2 kit x2- maybe you have different chips under the hood? look at the sticker with serial number and look if they differ: ex: 49100640.....  means 49 week of 2010 with elpida chips


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2018)

Edwired said:


> My bad it 5-6-6-18-4-55-8-4 set manual. On auto stated 5-5-5-15-3-55-6-3.
> My question im trying to run at 4.0ghz 444 fsb with the ram speed at 1067mhz. Which way do i tweak the ram timing like more or less as im about 80% getting the idea of voltages and fsb and the other settings. The other 20% is where my head is lost about the ram timing related kidmijig


Keep timings as they are (only force first four to 5.5.5.15 and Command Rate to "2"). 
Tweak Voltages, and Strap/Performance level. NB GTL might be a good idea to look at.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2018)

Well the ram timing are 5-5-5-15-4-85-8-4. Northbridge is 1.40v. Will further tweak the gtl settings another time. As im getting further into valley benchtest was getting crashing and abit of system freeze.

Update = The cpu is clocked at 3.61ghz, fsb 450, ram 1080mhz, with the above ram timing along with the voltages cpu @ 1.304v, gtl 0/2 and 1/3 = auto, fsb term @ 1.28v, northbridge @ 1.40v, nb gtl = auto, southbridge @ 1.30v, sata @ 1.50v. The ai transaction booster is 15. Fsb strap @ 333 No freezing at the moment


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Well the ram timing are 5-5-5-15-4-85-8-4. Northbridge is 1.40v. Will further tweak the gtl settings another time. As im getting further into valley benchtest was getting crashing and abit of system freeze



Please Read Dram frequency, set it from auto to manual, back it off from DDR2 1066 to DDR3 835 first, then after that try DDR2 887. Basically what is happening is since the CPU FSB is set from 333MHz to 444MHz, which is a 111MHz Boost or effectively a 1776 FSB, and your ram is set to 1066 which is really 533MHz, you are increasing from 533MHZ (DDR2 1066) to 644MHz which is DDR2 1288, so the Ram OC is way out of standard, timings at 1066 are too tight for your OC. You need to loosen the first 4 values by  4 or 5, then adjust from there.

Example DDR 2 887+ 111MHz= 998. You are still in Range of what the 1066 Ram can handle with the timings for 1066, you can even tighten them slightly.

If ram is set to DDR2 1002+ 111= 1113, which is out of DDR2 1066 spec, you need loosen timings.

So basically you really need to run your ram at DDR2 887 with timings of 1066, or loosen timings up a bit if you select DDR2 1002.

One more thing, if you attempt to try the ram at your 1066 Profile which becomes 1288, you will need to go to gskill and compare your timings of your 1066 ram and ddr 3 1333 and find a good middle ground, if it will even take. Otherwise if at ddr 2 1002 which is 1113 they will be in between 1066 and 1333 and might be able to be obtained.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Please Read Dram frequency, set it from auto to manual, back it off from DDR2 1066 to DDR3 835 first, then after that try DDR2 887. Basically what is happening is since the CPU FSB is set from 333MHz to 444MHz, which is a 111MHz Boost or effectively a 1776 FSB, and your ram is set to 1066 which is really 533MHz, you are increasing from 533MHZ (DDR2 1066) to 644MHz which is DDR2 1288, so the Ram OC is way out of standard, timings at 1066 are too tight for your OC. You need to loosen the first 4 values by  4 or 5, then adjust from there.
> 
> Example DDR 2 887+ 111MHz= 998. You are still in Range of what the 1066 Ram can handle with the timings for 1066, you can even tighten them slightly.
> 
> ...



According to cpuid and hwinfo the ram is running at 540mhz just a mild bump in overclock as im not putting the ram out of spec as the strap is manually set to 333 not 400 or auto. If i leave the strap auto it will try the fsb/dram to 1:1 ratio and the first dram freq selected then all hell breaks loose in the operating system. As the above post im not getting any lock up at the moment.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Edwired said:


> According to cpuid and hwinfo the ram is running at 540mhz just a mild bump in overclock as im not putting the ram out of spec as the strap is manually set to 333 not 400 or auto. If i leave the strap auto it will try the fsb/dram to 1:1 ratio and the first dram freq selected then all hell breaks loose in the operating system. As the above post im not getting any lock up at the moment.




Okay try to see if you can up the multiplier of the processor to 9 since it sounds like you are running it at 8 right now and 9 is a maximum that Xeon will run


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2018)

Yea i had to put the multi to 8 to see where the problem is popping up else where. As the valley benchtest is still going at this moment, the temperature reading on the cpu cores are hoovering around the 46/49c which tells me i still have abit of headroom for multi 9 which brings it up to about 4.1ghz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Yea i had to put the multi to 8 to see where the problem is popping up else where. As the valley benchtest is still going at this moment, the temperature reading on the cpu cores are hoovering around the 46/49c which tells me i still have abit of headroom for multi 9 which brings it up to about 4.1ghz



450x9= 4050, 455x9=4095, 456x9= 4104.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 11, 2018)

I try that out tomorrow evening to see how it respond


----------



## Edwired (Mar 12, 2018)

Well everyone just didtnt get a chance to do the settings as requeated and testing as im due for an operation on cataract surgery as i be banged up for a few weeks but will keep you inform as soon as possible


----------



## Edwired (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey everyone i just got the newer e5450 cpu in the post today. Had to put the vcore in the bios to auto to see what vcore the cpu is getting as it shows 1.192v in cpuid and when playing dirt 4 it shows 1.200v. As the cpu vid shows 1.113v in hwinfo64 compare to the other e5450 it shows 1.163v. As the old e5450 @ 4ghz, the vcore would be hitting 1.232v idle and loaded 1.240v in vcore set to auto but runs abit hotter and consumes more than 83 watt. And the newer e5450 is consuming less power about 65 watt during dirt 4 @ 4ghz. The temperatures are alot cooler with the newer e5450 about 5c to 7c differences compared to the older e5450.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Hey everyone i just got the newer e5450 cpu in the post today. Had to put the vcore in the bios to auto to see what vcore the cpu is getting as it shows 1.192v in cpuid and when playing dirt 4 it shows 1.200v. As the cpu vid shows 1.113v in hwinfo64 compare to the other e5450 it shows 1.163v. As the old e5450 @ 4ghz, the vcore would be hitting 1.232v idle and loaded 1.240v in vcore set to auto but runs abit hotter and consumes more than 83 watt. And the newer e5450 is consuming less power about 65 watt during dirt 4 @ 4ghz. The temperatures are alot cooler with the newer e5450 about 5c to 7c differences compared to the older e5450.



Different stepping i presume


----------



## Edwired (Mar 27, 2018)

No same but different vid. Decided to drop the dram freq from 1064mhz to 889mhz with fsb:dram ratio 1:1 was able to play battlefield 3 alot longer as it more demanding on cpu but getting appication error 1000 in event viewer which could point to ram timing being abit tight. As im running memtest to see if it popping up errors yet. With the timing in auto it showing in bios 5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3. Was thinking of loosing up to 5-6-6-16-4-55-7-4. What you think?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Edwired said:


> No same but different vid. Decided to drop the dram freq from 1064mhz to 889mhz with fsb:dram ratio 1:1 was able to play battlefield 3 alot longer as it more demanding on cpu but getting appication error 1000 in event viewer which could point to ram timing being abit tight. As im running memtest to see if it popping up errors yet. With the timing in auto it showing in bios 5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3. Was thinking of loosing up to 5-6-6-16-4-55-7-4. What you think?



Loosen cas


----------



## Edwired (Mar 27, 2018)

Cas as the first timing?

With the hci memtest detected error at 5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3. I bumped up the timings to 6-6-6-16-4-55-7-4. As im running 6 programs of hci memtest each loading 1024mb to fill up the ram as in task manager it showing 7.2gb used out of 8gb. Just hoping this may fix my freezing issue. The temperature on the motherboard is hitting 38c at this moment.

[Update] So far seem to hold up well on hci memtest no errors popping up, cpu core temp is hovering around 39/41c at 1.240v, cpu ihs temp is around 34.5c to 36c, motherboard temp is steady on 38c. Just waiting for the hci memtest to finish and give the battlefield 3 a bash tomorrow afternoon to see how it perform. Hoping my pc wont do something funky on me


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 27, 2018)

Any update on the PCIx lane issue not sure if it was this thread or one of your other threads ( not fully awake yet need coffee)


----------



## Edwired (Mar 27, 2018)

Ah that pcie issue i had before cleared up after i changed from mushkin rams to g-skills as i was getting driver crashing related to ram timing issue from the mushkin pc8500 996599 but there was another revision with the same timings but different batches


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 27, 2018)

If you keep getting crashes with 450MHz, try a bit higher VTT (FSB Termination). I'm guessing, so far you kept it at ~1,28V ?
Try 1,32V or 1,35V.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 27, 2018)

The bios settings fsb is 444mhz with ram ratio 1:1 889mhz, timing 6-6-6-16-4-55-7-4, the other two sub timing are auto. Cpu vcore 1.25000 (1.240v fully loaded in os), cpu pll 1.60v (dmm tested fully loaded 1.69v, fsb term 1.30v (dmm test fully loaded 1.36v), dram 2.24v (dmm tested fully loaded channel a 2.20v, channel b 2.23v), northbridge 1.52v (dmm tested fully loaded 1.55v), southbridge 1.20v, pcie sata 1.60v. These are the settings im using at the moment. The dram static read control is auto, dram read training is auto, mem oc charger is auto, ai clock twister is auto and ai transaction booster is auto as it states 14. So yeah this is what stopping my ram from locking up and freezing the whole computer when playing a demanding game like battlefield 3


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Edwired said:


> The bios settings fsb is 444mhz with ram ratio 1:1 889mhz, timing 6-6-6-16-4-55-7-4, the other two sub timing are auto. Cpu vcore 1.25000 (1.240v fully loaded in os), cpu pll 1.60v (dmm tested fully loaded 1.69v, fsb term 1.30v (dmm test fully loaded 1.36v), dram 2.24v (dmm tested fully loaded channel a 2.20v, channel b 2.23v), northbridge 1.52v (dmm tested fully loaded 1.55v), southbridge 1.20v, pcie sata 1.60v. These are the settings im using at the moment. The dram static read control is auto, dram read training is auto, mem oc charger is auto, ai clock twister is auto and ai transaction booster is auto as it states 14. So yeah this is what stopping my ram from locking up and freezing the whole computer when playing a demanding game like battlefield 3



Cpu multiplier?


----------



## Edwired (Mar 27, 2018)

9x


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Edwired said:


> 9x



Ok 3996MHz


----------



## Edwired (Mar 27, 2018)

Yea that sounds about right as you can see some voltages are overvolting and some undervolting as im trying to keep it under the safezone for the cpu, motherboard and ram. Dont want to degrade the cpu with way too much voltage like the other e5450 i had.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 27, 2018)

I would try doing 1,3V on CPU Voltage... (safe zone is up to 1,45V*).
Do you have LLC enabled (Load Line Calibration) ?
Disable Mem oc charger.
Strap setting ?

*If cooling is good enough

PS. I'm 100% confident, that for 889mhz + timing 6-6-6-16, you can't possibly need more than 1,9-2,0V (regardless of DRAM quality).
How hot individual RAM sticks get while under stress test ?
Because I HIGHLY advise against using more than ~2,0V as DRAM Voltage if you have all 4 slots populated (unless you actively cool them, in which case you should be OK).


----------



## Edwired (Mar 27, 2018)

The fsb strap is 333, acording to intel manual the vcore can go all the way to 1.35v and the fsb term can go all the way to 1.45v since i read most of the forums about the fsb term should be at 1.36v for some reason as my board overvolt the fsb term by 0.06 on the read point as the bios is set to 1.30v dmm read 1.36v fully loaded. As the reason for high voltage for dram as i am using 4 dimm fully populated any less than 2.20 it starts to get unstable during games with issues like appication error 1000 and crashing to desktop after 10 to 30 minutes


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 28, 2018)

So it's unstable even with 1,5V on NB...
If you really need 2,2V for that RAM to be stable on those ~880MHz and CL6, I would test it without CPU OC to see if it's stable on stock settings (from JEDEC profile - CPU-z "SPD" tab), using default voltage (ie. 1,8V).


----------



## Edwired (Mar 28, 2018)

I have already tried on stock bios settings before everything on auto unstable from the start of playing battlefield 3. I will be testing it shortly with the settings i have. And i will report back how it get on with battlefied 3


----------



## Edwired (Mar 29, 2018)

Nah it not working out as i thought. Im truely stomped. Got to figure out where to set the the cpu clock skew and the northbridge clock skew as when i set the cpu skew to delay 100ps and northbridge to delay 300ps before was able to play battlefield 3 for about 30 to 45 mins before crashing. If the cpu and northbridge skew set to auto it crashes alot quicker like 2 to 5 mins in battlefield 3 so i could be overlooking something that i missed. Already tried all sorts of ways with voltages and different settings. Gonna start fresh and work with the stock setting to get it stable then work my way up from there hopely i get somewhere


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Nah it not working out as i thought. Im truely stomped. Got to figure out where to set the the cpu clock skew and the northbridge clock skew as when i set the cpu skew to delay 100ps and northbridge to delay 300ps before was able to play battlefield 3 for about 30 to 45 mins before crashing. If the cpu and northbridge skew set to auto it crashes alot quicker like 2 to 5 mins in battlefield 3 so i could be overlooking something that i missed. Already tried all sorts of ways with voltages and different settings. Gonna start fresh and work with the stock setting to get it stable then work my way up from there hopely i get somewhere



Just remember as you up fsb it ups the ram clocks, higher ram clocks= looser timings, refer to ddr3 and ddr4 references, remember your ram may just not be able to handle it no matter what you do.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 30, 2018)

Did abit of tweaking decided to disabled llc then set the vcore manually to 1.38175 as in windows os it idles at 1.336v then it will droop to 1.296v loaded in battlefield 3. The bios settings is changed cpu gtl 0/2 is 0.640, gtl 1/3 is 0.680, cpu pll set to 1.62v (dmm tested 1.70v loaded), fsb term set to 1.32v (dmm tested 1.39v loaded). Was able to play battlefield 3 well over an hour. As the g-skill ram is 1067mhz as im keeping it stock not overclocking at this moment. But sometime last year i did get to push the muchkin 4x 2gb 1066mhz to close to 1150mhz got great results but didnt get a chance to screenshot the before and after result. The cpu core temp seems to hang around 55/57c as intel e5450 spec stated 67c. Is that for the cpu package or core?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Post screen shots of Open hardware monitor or w/e you use


----------



## Edwired (Mar 30, 2018)

I will upload the hwinfo64 screenshot soon just waiting to help my father into bed as he have parkinson so it could be an hour


----------



## Edwired (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey sorry didnt get a chance to upload a screen shot of hwinfo64. But did have a tinker with the bios for the timings it now 5-5-5-15-5-70-8-5 and the other subtimings i manually put 2 clicks up on all of them as auto tends to make the timings abit too tight along with the ai transaction booster to 12. I was able to play battlefield 3 well over 1 hour and 45 minutes. And will play more tomorrow to see how it hold up. Will post all the bios settings along with the screenshot of hwinfo64. Had to put in another modded xbox 360 fan with a resistor to slow down the rpm as it was noisy as i placed it on top of the of the noctua heatsink and the vrm heatsink to suck the hot air to the top case fan as it made the northbridge temperature drop from 39/41c to steady 33c along with the cpu temp from 53/56c to steady 45/47c. Will show you the picture of it sometime tomorrow


----------



## Edwired (Apr 7, 2018)

Just doing an update on my custom pc so far it behaving like a good little boy getting all the sweeties. So yea i was right about my issue all along it was the timings been whacked out of place not hardware issue as well got a great bonus with the e5450 been a lower vid helping the temps. Been testing games every night between 1 to 2 hours getting 60 fps nearly steady with very little dips depend on games, the asus gtx 750 ti oc modified to fix the boost clock as it supposed to be 1150mhz at full load it clocked at 1215mhz @1.156v but stuttering and lagging all over the place as hwinfo64 states performance limit - max operating voltage. So what i did was dumped the gpu bios then used maxwell bios tweaker to bump up the tdp and pcie power from 38.5 to 65.5 watt to overcome the power limit then fixed invaild clocks in boost table and few clicks down to match the asus gtx 750 ti oc boost clock. I believe that factory overclock sometimes unstable at a low gpu voltage no wonder why many people rma graphic cards saying it faulty when it can be fixed by gpu bios tweak. So far my custom pc running like a champ


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Just doing an update on my custom pc so far it behaving like a good little boy getting all the sweeties. So yea i was right about my issue all along it was the timings been whacked out of place not hardware issue as well got a great bonus with the e5450 been a lower vid helping the temps. Been testing games every night between 1 to 2 hours getting 60 fps nearly steady with very little dips depend on games, the asus gtx 750 ti oc modified to fix the boost clock as it supposed to be 1150mhz at full load it clocked at 1215mhz @1.156v but stuttering and lagging all over the place as hwinfo64 states performance limit - max operating voltage. So what i did was dumped the gpu bios then used maxwell bios tweaker to bump up the tdp and pcie power from 38.5 to 65.5 watt to overcome the power limit then fixed invaild clocks in boost table and few clicks down to match the asus gtx 750 ti oc boost clock. I believe that factory overclock sometimes unstable at a low gpu voltage no wonder why many people rma graphic cards saying it faulty when it can be fixed by gpu bios tweak. So far my custom pc running like a champ



I knew it was your timing's all along dude


----------



## Edwired (Apr 7, 2018)

Well yea had this asus p5q premium since 2013 or 2014 and all that time i kept telling myself jeez when is this motherboard gonna stop snagging and crashing that when i was learning about overclocking. It a well earned drink or two tomorrow. I will try and get pictures of the bios settings, the cooling set up as i did a few different revision as i am waiting on 10x 3 pin with the resistor in to control fan noises as some can be heard through the case like viberating when the bios dont control the fan.

Also with the other e5450 chip i have im thinking either put it in another pc or be real mean to it like overclock it to the point of killing it. If i remember correcty i did get it to post 4.5ghz for about 5 minute before bluescreening. God it the overclocking itch that need to be scratched badly lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Well yea had this asus p5q premium since 2013 or 2014 and all that time i kept telling myself jeez when is this motherboard gonna stop snagging and crashing that when i was learning about overclocking. It a well earned drink or two tomorrow. I will try and get pictures of the bios settings, the cooling set up as i did a few different revision as i am waiting on 10x 3 pin with the resistor in to control fan noises as some can be heard through the case like viberating when the bios dont control the fan.
> 
> Also with the other e5450 chip i have im thinking either put it in another pc or be real mean to it like overclock it to the point of killing it. If i remember correcty i did get it to post 4.5ghz for about 5 minute before bluescreening. God it the overclocking itch that need to be scratched badly lol



My board was perfect stock and ocd, docp for 2400 ran fine, i just pushed timings till it bsod/froze then backed off. I know it wont run cas 9 at 2400 though for a 16GB kit.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 7, 2018)

As you mean push like looser or tighter for your ram timing then again i never worked on your motherboard with fx8350 clocking at 5ghz must be some heat off it? What i did was set the ram default timing in the for the 1st information in the bios then 2nd/3rd information some timing need to be upped by 2 clicks and some upped by 3 to 5 clicks. As how i see it the faster speed on ram needs more voltage along with looser timings as your pc spec stated 2133mhz i think like double of 1066mhz on my pc


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> As you mean push like looser or tighter for your ram timing then again i never worked on your motherboard with fx8350 clocking at 5ghz must be some heat off it? What i did was set the ram default timing in the for the 1st information in the bios then 2nd/3rd information some timing need to be upped by 2 clicks and some upped by 3 to 5 clicks. As how i see it the faster speed on ram needs more voltage along with looser timings as your pc spec stated 2133mhz i think like double of 1066mhz on my pc



My Ram default speed is 2133 with certain timings. I wanted to see if it could run 2400, so I went to GSkill's page and found the Trident set with the tightest timings that they have as a reference. I went in and set the ram to 2400 with the same timings and voltage as the Tridents, it runs properly. Then what I did is that I started pushing the timings down tighter beyond the cas level to see what it would do and it worked out for me. FYI the tighter the timings the more likely you're going to have a bsod/ freeze where as looser the timings you will not. Core 2 overclocking and FX overclocking are somewhat the same, with core I it's different.

The reason my CPU runs at 5 gigahertz is because of chip lottery, I got a fairly decent chip, bear in mind though that there are a couple others here that run theirs a 5.2 gigahertz but I believe that's on water, mine is on air.

Just one thing if I started increasing the front side bus I would probably have to loosen the timings a little bit.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 7, 2018)

Yea suppose ya right there. Sometimes tigher timings are usually for lower dram speed but it depends on motherboard and dram brand as they all react differently as no two parts are the same at all


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Yea suppose ya right there. Sometimes tigher timings are usually for lower dram speed but it depends on motherboard and dram brand as they all react differently as no two parts are the same at all



Exactly, hence ymmv comes into play


----------



## Edwired (Apr 7, 2018)

Yea water cooling had me thinking for awhile but the parts are fairly deep in cost. Then again i prefer air cooling more easier to maintain. Might brew up an idea for better air channeling for the back of the motherboard as i see the vrm heatsink on it own as it not getting much air to it to keep cool


----------



## Edwired (May 17, 2018)

Hey everyone sorry i took long enough to keep everyone updated on my custom pc as i was busy most of the time. As i am posting up the upated timings on the ram as auto was abit too tight and causing the lock up depending on applications and games. With the image showing the before and after as well all the ram sub timing are set manual. It been running well without crashing. As my custom computer only get abit of stuttering when the hwinfo monitoring software and msi afterburner are open during gaming. If i close afterburner and hwinfo monitoring before gaming it fixed the stuttering depends on some games but i can live with that as i am not too fussed. happy days 

Here the new timing in the bios
TCL - 5 = manual
TRCD -5 = manual
TRP - 5 = manual
TRAS - 15 = manual
TRRD - 5 = manual
TRFC - 70 = manual
TWR - 7 = manual
TRTP - 5 = manual
TRTW - 9 = manual
TWTR_S - 6 = manual
TWTR_D -7 = manual
TRTR_S - 6 = manual
TRTR_D - 7 = manual
TWTW_S - 6 = manual
TWTW_D - 9 = manual
TWTPD - 19 = manual
TRTPD - 9 =manual
TPTPD - 2 =manual
TAPTAD - 9 = manual
TAPTRD - 9 = manual


----------



## Edwired (May 30, 2018)

Some day soon im gonna try pushing the cpu even further while mantaining the  ram 1066mhz spec as at the moment im just messing about with the e5450 which is running at 4.12ghz with the ram hitting 1100mhz with the asus gtx 750 ti oc model which is running at 1222mhz core (default 1072mhz), boost 1300mhz (default 1150mhz), ram at 1450mhz (default 1350mhz) voltage 1.156 default didnt change it yet and lift the power limit from 38.5 watt to 66.5 watt. As im testing it on superpostion on custom setting everything on low and windows mode and im getting over 8052 points in benchmark mode which is mental for my pc it makes me wonder how is it possible for asus p5q premiem to shift that much data. Dunno where it gonna hit the wall yet


----------



## agent_x007 (May 30, 2018)

> im getting over 8052 points in benchmark mode which is mental for my pc it makes me wonder how is it possible for asus p5q premiem to shift that much data.


It's quite simple : It doesn't 
You can run 4k superposition on Pentium 4 and still get 90% of the Core i7 scores : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a result from Core i7 Hex Core PC :


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 30, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> It's quite simple : It doesn't
> You can run 4k superposition on Pentium 4 and still get 90% of the Core i7 scores :
> 
> 
> ...



So are you saying take this with a grain of salt then?


----------



## agent_x007 (May 30, 2018)

Grain of salt ?
I meant it as "You don't need that much CPU power (and data handling in general on CPU side), to get a good Superposition score".
Sure, you can take Pentium 4 score with a grain of salt because I used Rampage Extreme MB and OC'ed it past 1,3GHz mark (80%), however, he is still WAY slower than 4960X at 4,5GHz.
If Superposition needed CPU power or RAM bandwidth to run (even at 4k optimised settings), difference between P4 and i7 should be A LOT more than only 10% on benchmark score.


----------



## Edwired (May 30, 2018)

Still the other day i did the superpostion it ran up to about 8467 and i ask myself what going on with my set up it doesnt make sense how it misleading with the points. Sure try ps1 for superpostion points that would be a laugh to see


----------



## agent_x007 (May 30, 2018)

Maybe it's GPU Boost 2.0 doing "it's thing" (changing core clock based on GPU/VRM temps and/or TDP) ?
Also, what's your score without GPU OC ?

@eidairaman1 No problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 30, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Grain of salt ?
> I meant it as "You don't need that much CPU power (and data handling in general on CPU side), to get a good Superposition score".
> Sure, you can take Pentium 4 score with a grain of salt because I used Rampage Extreme MB and OC'ed it past 1,5GHz mark (80%), however, he is still WAY slower than 4960X at 4,5GHz.
> If Superposition needed CPU power or RAM bandwidth to run (even at 4k optimised settings), difference between P4 and i7 should be A LOT more than only 10% on benchmark score.



Thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## Edwired (May 30, 2018)

Theres is a big difference between gpu oc and gpu non oc as i have already tested both i lose between 750 to 1250 points depends on scenes and background services.

Also are you running the bench fullscreen? Agent_x007


----------



## agent_x007 (May 30, 2018)

Yes, in both cases (Fullscreen "Enabled").
Also, I wait for background stuff to "calm down" before testing.

Nice speed up.
Look out for VRAM OC though, in worst case it can lower the score instead of BSOD/crash (ECC in GDDR5).


----------



## Edwired (May 30, 2018)

Yea it depends on vram brand as i see samsung and hynix can overclock like mad as could fetch higher scores but the elpidia pretty much crapshoot as far about 100mhz as i have elpidia on the asus gtx 750 ti oc. Will be trying out the fullscreen tonight to see how it react and screenshot each screen sizes works best. Also to point out the vsync in amd and nvidia needs to be turned off as it get more points


----------



## Edwired (Aug 24, 2018)

hey everyone back with an update i managed to line out the problems i had before with my custom pc as i will list all the settings as soon as possible as im running nearly smooth with little stutter from time to time as the ram is overclocked to 1116mhz (4x 2gb) at stock voltage as i had to find the dimm voltage read out point as the motherboard was overvolting the ram a little too high. As the game i tested it with is TT Isle of Man which i had most problems with my pc causing stuttering and crashing. As now im getting 60fps with little dips to 54fps depending on the track between low to med settings on the asus gtx 750 ti oc. And the temperatures on cpu are below 50c during games and it aida64 stable as the cpu stressed to 63c max as idle it showing 26c - 21c - 23c -25c depending on room temperature. the voltage is 1.208v idle and 1.216v loaded. So next step is to lap the cpu ihs as it abit like a hill in the middle so i be able get the the core temp nearly leveled.

Here the updated settings
Ai overclock tuner - manual
Cpu  ratio - auto
Fsb Freq - 445
Pcie Freg - 101
Dram Freq - 1116mhz
Dram clk skew a1/a2/b1/b2 - auto
Dram timing control
First timing - 5-5-5-15-auto-8-5
Second timing - all auto
Third timing - all auto
Dram static read control - disabled
Dram read training - disabled
Mem oc charger - disabled
Ai clock twister - light
AI transaction booster - manual
Common performance level - 8
all pull in are disabled

Cpu voltage - 1.2250v (VID 1.113v)
Cpu GTL voltage reference (0/2) - 0.640
Cpu GTL voltage reference (1/3) - 0.680
Cpu PLL - 1.54v
Fsb Termination - 1.34v
Dram voltage - 2.00v
NB voltage - 1.58v
NB GTL - 0.590
SB voltage - 1.20v
Pcie sata votlage - 1.50v

Loadline Calibration - auto
Cpu Spread Spectrum - disabled
Pcie Spread Spectrum - disabled
Cpu clock skew - delay 200ps
NB clock skew - delay 100ps
Cpu margin enhancement - performance

This setting is what i have in the bios as it a huge improvement for my computer as im getting 60fps solid in games i have tested some will crash with error 4101 in event viewer which leads to in games graphics some have to be disabled or lowered but other than that my system is running stable temperatures are alot better as it barely touch 46c during games on the cpu and the gpu barely touch 53c so yea it working like a champ. So a well deserve  drink tonight


----------



## Edwired (Jan 28, 2019)

Been testing for the last 3 days trying to find the balance on the asus p5q premium so far i seen a few problems popping up when selecting the dram:fsb 5:6 causing crashes most of the time with nb gtl 0.630 any higher or lower it freaks out no matter how much voltage goes in the cpu, ram, nb. So it seems i have to settle for 1:1 dram:fab and overclock the cpu balls to the wall . So the current cpu overclock is 4.13ghz @ 1.240v (vid 1.113v), ram 919mhz 2.14v still getting each time


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Been testing for the last 3 days trying to find the balance on the asus p5q premium so far i seen a few problems popping up when selecting the dram:fsb 5:6 causing crashes most of the time with nb gtl 0.630 any higher or lower it freaks out no matter how much voltage goes in the cpu, ram, nb. So it seems i have to settle for 1:1 dram:fab and overclock the cpu balls to the wall . So the current cpu overclock is 4.13ghz @ 1.240v (vid 1.113v), ram 919mhz 2.14v still getting each time



You got the gpu?


----------



## Edwired (Jan 28, 2019)

Latest by wednesday according to the dpd courier as it in england somewhere as it in transit to dublin sometime tonight i think


----------



## Edwired (Feb 21, 2019)

Well everyone i got good news about the freezing on my asus p5q premium with the gpu in x16 2.0 lane turned out the second sub timing was causing the freezing with higher transfer speed so i loosong them all up to 9-9-9-9-9-8-9 seem to help alot as i lose the higher transfer speed as it either the northbridge or ram cant handle more than 7500mb on read and copy as well the latency is 70.0ns aida64. With the current overclock e5450 4 1ghz @ 1.264v, fsb 456, ram 1143mhz @ 2.16v, northbridge @ 1.42v.

I throw up a few pictures tonight

Asus p5q premium bios settings
E5450 @ 4.12ghz gskill f2.8500cl5-2gbpk x4 @ 1143mhz
JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 09.0
FSB Strap to North Bridge: auto
FSB Frequency: 456
PCI-E Frequency: 101
DRAM Frequency: 1143
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: auto
DRAM Timing Control: 

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 6
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 80
Write Recovery Time: 13
Read to Precharge Time: 5

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 9
Write to Read Delay (S): 9
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 9
READ to READ Delay (S): 9
READ to READ Delay (D): 9
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 9
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 8

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: 21
READ to PRE Delay: 7
PRE to PRE Delay: 2
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: 7
ALL PRE to REF Delay: 7
DRAM Static Read Control: disabled
DRAM Read Training: disabled
MEM. OC Charger: enabled
AI Clock Twister: enabled
AI Transaction Booster: manual
Common Performance Level: 8
Pull-In of CHA PH1: disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH2: disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH3: disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH4: disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH1: disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH2: disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH3: disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH4: disabled

CPU Voltage: 1.27500 (idle 1.256v load 1.264v
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): 0.645
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): 0.665
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28
DRAM Voltage: 2.16
NB Voltage: 1.42
NB GTL Reference: 0.610
SBridge Voltage: 1.20
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: disabled
CPU Clock Skew : auto
NB Clock Skew : auto
CPU Margin Enhancement : optimized

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 09.0
CPU VID: 1.113v
C1E Suppport: disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: disabled
CPU TM Function: disabled
Execute Disable Bit: disabled

If anyone want to try this settings let me know or if you have any question i be more than happy to help 

I will try to push for more overclock sometime tonight to see where it hit the wall as i havent hit any wall yet


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 22, 2019)

456 fsb is probably where your main issue. its a 1600 fsb board. 456x4 = 1824.
try 433 444 or 450
but q6600's loved those boards. due to having a high multiple and low base fbs speed if you could get a g0 stepping q6600 you would probably really like it with that board.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 23, 2019)

As there is a trade off between e5450 and q6600 because less cache and lower base fsb as well some q6600 run hotter even at stock clocks and higher vcore where e5450 is better as lower vcore and better core temperature higher base fsb. As i havent hit any wall yet that why i decided to push more overclock some day soon. Since i used resident evil 2 remake game it tends to be heavy on cpu, ram nb and gpu as the core temps never went past 48c during a 12 hours gaming session that when the gpu was in pcie x4 lane where the pcie x16 it crashes everywhere no matter what i did in the bios settings it bad enough i ended up using pcie x4 lane eversince as it alot more stable with stuttering which i can live with


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 23, 2019)

There is no point in going Q6600 over E5450 (they both have the exact same multiplier), and 45nm means Xeon will clock higher by default.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> There is no point in going Q6600 over E5450 (they both have the exact same multiplier), and 45nm means Xeon will clock higher by default.



I know ymwv, but for an intel part of that era wouldn't it multiplier clock higher or is it the FSB that will?


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, in both cases - you are OC'ing by FSB (unless you got Extreme version).
However, in case of LGA 775 Quad Cores, getting high FSB stable is a problem.
In case of 65nm ones, you are problaly going to be stopped by power/temps way before max. FSB becomes a serious issue (even on Q6600 and a crappy board). Q6600 only needs 445MHz FSB to get to 4GHz.

Going beyond 450-470MHz, usually requires a really good board with GTL setting tweaks and correct VTT/FSB Termination voltages (and may require Performance Level tweaks on chipset side on top).
490MHz and beyond is specific to few boards, and even then you are limited by what CPU itself is capable of (not everyone can do 500MHz safely). It can also be easily limited by DRAM frequency, if your setup uses 8GB of DDR2 (4x2GB).

If you are lucky, you might get a Kentsfield that will clock FSB higher than standard Yorkfield, but because the latter has more cache (SSE4 support), and doesn't require a water cooling for 4GHz - former based CPUs are not worth it in the long run.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Yes, in both cases - you are OC'ing by FSB (unless you got Extreme version).
> However, in case of LGA 775 Quad Cores, getting high FSB stable is a problem.
> In case of 65nm ones, you are problaly going to be stopped by power/temps way before max. FSB becomes a serious issue (even on Q6600 and a crappy board). Q6600 only needs 445MHz FSB to get to 4GHz.
> 
> ...



Yeah different experience on my sig rig, mine was just multiplier and vcore, i'm sure there are other voltages I could touch but unsure, ram is running out of spec too. If i started fsb oc id probably have to revert timings to 2400 spec since 2133 spec are tighter.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 23, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> There is no point in going Q6600 over E5450 (they both have the exact same multiplier), and 45nm means Xeon will clock higher by default.


If they have the same multi then yeah it shouldn't make much of a difference at all.
I knew the e5450 was a 1333mhz cpu and the q6600 was a 1066, But if the multi is the same than they will reach the same speeds at the same fsb.
for some reason i assumed they both had the same stock speed which would have meant the q6600 had a higher multi. But for overclocking they are the same then.

the only issue i ever had overclocking a q6600 was the motherboard hitting a fsb wall.

Any way id bring the fsb down a bit on the board as said above. 433 444 or 450 its probably going to help stability a lot.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 23, 2019)

Good info there in my case im trying to find the max fsb speed before it falls on it face as i havent found it yet as i know the 4x 2gb will put a strain on the nb but i know the ram can go higher as i have tested it before i only ever seen a few e5450 overclocked between 4ghz to 4.5ghz range most on gigabyte board and a good few on asus p5q series even a video on youtube with 4.2ghz but no bios settings to compare so theres goes the guessing game.

I only ever got to 479 on fsb on the board i have now as it was ages ago as it crashes as that was related to ram timing were in auto. But now i can understand each timing does so yea i could be reaching my goal of 4.4ghz or 4 3ghz in no time once i got that in the bag i settle for 4ghz


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 23, 2019)

Try different Strap setting or Transaction Booster.
Higher NB Voltage should help as well.

Highest I went on P45 with 8GB DDR2 was 512MHz FSB.
I "cheated" by using EP45-UD3P board though 
It went through Time Spy at 490MHz (4,41GHz) 
PS. That was on X3370.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 23, 2019)

At the moment i adjuisted strap to 5:6 (333) in bios the nb is 1.46v the cpu gtl 0/2 0.665  cpu gtl 1/3 0.675 vcore is bumped up 2 clicks as most of the settings are the same as i posted it on page 4 as it running 4 33ghz cinebench record 483 max vcore just jump from 1.264v to 1.280v from idle to load temps climbed up about 5c peaked 51c

I will test for gaming to see anything crashes during resident evil 2 remake

Game running found an area where it put the cpu between 70% to 90% load so far no crashing only issue is stuttering only when i go from one room to another and turning with view as i can see screen tearing i can live with that as it doesnt bother me that much


----------



## Edwired (Feb 24, 2019)

I been testing all night yesterday decided to set the second sub timing in auto to see what the motherboard will set to via memset it boosted the read, write, and copy in aida64 around the 10000mb range with latency dropped down to 68.8ns to 69.1ns range, the northbridge voltage bumped up to 1.50v. With the second sub timing in auto it made a bigger improvement in resident evil 2 remake it alot smoother with less stuttering


----------



## Edwired (Mar 3, 2019)

Been testing some games lately including dirt 2.0 was getting crashes thought it was gpu freaking out but it wasnt it was mostly to do with dram clock skew in auto no matter how much voltage it getting doesnt get any better. So i ended up thinking of a balancing act is if i do ratio 1:1 @ 989mhz i have to advance clock skew a1/a2/b1/b1 to 100ps the games stop crashing like nothing happened now when i go for 5:6 @ 1150mhz i have to delay clock skew a1/a2/b1/b2 to 200ps the games get better improvement with mixed low/mid/high settings.  Currently it running 4.3ghz @ 1.320v max temps during games hit a high 55c i will upload a better bios settings sometime tomorrow 
This asus p5q premium, gskill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk x4 and xeon e5450 surprises me every time. Gonna push for more overclock some day to see which cpu, ram, or motherboard will hit a wall as i havent even hit one yet


----------

